# One more day



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Tomorrow is my last full day with my thunderbolt. It's bitter-sweet. I have loved this phone and all the development It's received. Thanks to all the devs for the countless hours of toil so we can bitch about what's wrong LOL. I'll be getting the razr m Tuesday morning. Needless to say I'm excited. Just wanted to say thanks. To everybody.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

afrchutch said:


> Tomorrow is my last full day with my thunderbolt. It's bitter-sweet. I have loved this phone and all the development It's received. Thanks to all the devs for the countless hours of toil so we can bitch about what's wrong LOL. I'll be getting the razr m Tuesday morning. Needless to say I'm excited. Just wanted to say thanks. To everybody.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Its been an honor to bitch and complain right along with you lol looks like I'll be here until the bolt has its funeral since my kids drained my bank account ...again









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Its been an honor to bitch and complain right along with you lol looks like I'll be here until the bolt has its funeral since my kids drained my bank account ...again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya this thing called Christmas is draining mine too. Luckily my present is my new phone lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Tell me about it kid Xmas so far about 500 bucks spent. He one big item is the galaxy tab 2.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sad to see another one go... It's inevitable though, as we all want to experience new things in android. No idea what I'll end up moving to, so looks like I'll see you at the funeral Heath! Lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Sad to see another one go... It's inevitable though, as we all want to experience new things in android. No idea what I'll end up moving to, so looks like I'll see you at the funeral Heath! Lol


. You get that nexus 7 and you won't be sad as you can still hang with heath and I . Speaking of n7 wife told me to stop by Wally world after work to hang with her while shopping. I am having ñ7 withdrawals lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

Same for me - HD maxx is on its way to my house as I type. Cannot wait!

I'll miss you guys - thanks for all the great help and patience.


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

mine is coming to an end pretty soon as well. gonna be sad to see it go


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel like I am going to be the last one on the Thunderbolt...haha probably won't even begin to look at other phones until the GS4 comes out...unless my TB takes a dump between now and then


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I'll be rocking the bolt till it dies on me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

